

We Brake for Mars - jmadsen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G0asOKx5Xp0

======
jmadsen
JPL engineer Mike Meacham explains how an inflatable decelerator will help
larger spacecraft land on Mars. The device will be tested at the Pacific
Missile Range Facility in Hawaii in June, 2014.

------
DiabloD3
One more step to migrating to Mars. I'm looking forward to retiring and living
on Mars in 20-30 years.

